# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Llave telekinetica

## 3_de_diamantes

"Una llave se gira en la mano del mago sin que este haga aparentemente nada, magia o telekinesia el publico dirá.." 

¿Alguien la conoce/tiene? 

Yo se la he visto realizar alguna vez a Anthony Blake por la tele, pero me gustaria información directa de alguien que la tenga.

¿Vale la pena? ... "Solo" por 7 euros que cuesta ya me la compraria.
¿Es examinable? .. Diria que no, pero... 
¿Inconvenientes a destacar?

Gracias.

----------


## pujoman

hola, el efecto es examinable...es mas, la llave es normal... es mas, si teiens una llave de esas antiguas largas como en la foto (esas que son largas y cilindricas) lo puedes hacer, es mas en el libro de esto es magia(de moline) sale..inconveniente...ninguno puedes hacer que la llave se caiga hasta de la mano.

saludos

----------


## javimental

la llave se puede dar a examinar, puedes moverla en tu mano o en la mano del espectador, relacion precio/efecto....excelente

----------


## to

Hasta lo puedes hacer en la mano del espectador...una maravilla.

Saludos

----------


## Jesús_

Imagino que es el juego que Moliné presenta como "La cerradura Mental", y que describe en la página 33 del "Esto es Magia".
Es una llave "normal" de las antiguas, y cualquiera, siempre que tenga la longitud adecuada, debe servir.
Si necesitas alguna aclaración, me mandas un prv.
Un saludo.
--
Jesús

----------


## Marco Antonio

tambien se conoce como the haunted key.
Un efecto que menciona Darwin Ortiz en uno de sus libros es que, aprovechando la forma antigua y extraña que puede tener la llave.... _cuenta la historia sobre un caserón que decían maldito por las apariciones y espectros que las gentes decían haber visto en él. Debido a la alarma social que estaba creando el caserón las autoridades decidieron destruirlo y convertirlo a cenizas... ahora, tu has conseguido la llave de esa casa, que, aunque solo por un momento y en la hora exacta en que la casa fué destruida, se puede apreciar aun todavía esos efectos extraños que hiceron famoso el caserón._ . Como es lógico tu puedes colocar la hora que mejor que venga para el efecto, y a medida que se acerca la hora, puedes incluso colocar la llave en la mano del espectador.... verás su cara cuando comience a moverse y se gire.

Es un juego de "sutilezas", para que se elimine cualquier duda sobre la manipulación del mago en la llave (es lo que todo el mundo piensa), hay que trabajar mucho el movimiento y la colocación de la llave (todas las manos no son iguales). 

Un saludo

----------


## Carlitos

El truco esta bien y ademas es fácil de hacer.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Se lo he visto hacer a Pablo Segobriga en la Sala Houdini y es bastante espectacular... Primero lo hace en su mano, y posteriormente en la del espectador/a.

Un saludo.

----------


## ody

Para poder hacer este truco necesitas tener varios conociminetos, o solo comprando la llave y leyendo las instrucciones ya te sale??...

----------


## pujoman

No se que te refieres a varios conocimientos...solo se usa una llave, y efectivamente, con las instrucciones ya te sirve, pero.... sabiendo que el juego cuesta unos 7 euros y por solo 9 euros mas tienes un libro que se denomina"esto es magia"...porque comprarse 1 solo efecto pudiendo tener varios en ese libro...(evidentemente este efecto de la llave telekinetica esta explicado dentro del libro) que sale a cuenta: 7 € un juego? o 16 €, mas de 20 juegos?

saludos

----------


## Maverick

Efectivamente, ese juego está explicado en el "Esto es Magia". Vale cualquier llave, incluso no tiene porque ser una llave.
Supongo que con el truco te vendrá una llave, pero es un poco tontería comprarlo por eso porque mientras reuna unas características vale cualquiera.

----------


## ody

> Efectivamente, ese juego está explicado en el "Esto es Magia". Vale cualquier llave, incluso no tiene porque ser una llave.
> Supongo que con el truco te vendrá una llave, pero es un poco tontería comprarlo por eso porque mientras reuna unas características vale cualquiera.


Pero no entiendo... que es lo que te enzeña a hacer el truco??.. no se necesita una llave trucada para que se de vuelta?...

----------


## Ravenous

Un principio fundametal de la magia que no hace falta seguir la "navaja de Ockham". Un mismo juego se puede hacer de miles de formas distintas.  Por tanto, puede haber una versión con truco y otra con simple habilidad.

----------


## galmer

si tienes una llave de estas antiguas y suficientemente larga solo tienes que ponerla en tu mano... y concentrarte... ¿Conoces el menanismo del péndulo?, pues esto es lo mismo, concéntrate :shock:

----------


## jordijudith

la verdad que el juego es muy sencillo y muy impactante ya que no hace falta ninguna "destreza", lo que si me gustaria saber es donde conseguir el libro que comentais mas arriba de unas 20 rutinas, y saber si esta en español?

relacion  Precio/calidad/efecto    un 10.

----------


## pujoman

a tiendamagia lo venden, son juegos diferentes(no vaias a pnsar que todo es de la llave telequinetica) busca "esto es magia" y seguro q lo encontraras

saludos

----------


## Evil

El sabado pasado se lo vi realizar a Pablo Segrobiga en la sala houdini, y fue espectacular, la gente exclamo un gran ooooo, y la presentacion del maestro fue magistral si podeis ir a verlo os lo recomiendo.

----------


## Damael

De verdad que causa impacto?. Ya sé que la presentación es esencial, pero cuando recibí la llave hará unos dos meses, me pasó como con otros juegos, lo probé y pensé: "vaya rollo, y hala, al cajón de los pifiados". Y ahora leo bastante a favor, así que lo sacaré y probaré a presentarlo.
Saludos

----------


## ramonety

> De verdad que causa impacto?. Ya sé que la presentación es esencial, pero cuando recibí la llave hará unos dos meses, me pasó como con otros juegos, lo probé y pensé: "vaya rollo, y hala, al cajón de los pifiados". Y ahora leo bastante a favor, así que lo sacaré y probaré a presentarlo.
> Saludos


Pues ami me paso igual. la tengo en el cajon y casi me da corte cojerla, por lo casi evidente del efecto.

Me parece a mi claro.

----------


## ign

Yo conozco el efecto de leerlo en el "Esto en magia", y como ya se ha dicho, es preferible comprar el libro a comprarse el juego por separado.
"Esto es magia" es un libro maravilloso que aparte de tener juegos variados y de fácil ejecución, lleva muchísimos principios teóricos del ilusionismo, por lo que es perfecto para magos de cualquier nivel.
Desconozco qué presentación llevarán las instrucciones del juego que se comercializa, pero creo que la del libro es mejor, ya que trata aspectos psicológicos y de presentación (aunque un poco por encima).
Saludos.

----------


## fernandomadrid

POR LO QUE VALE,NO BUSQUES MAS LLAVES,COMPRALA,EL EFECTO ES MUY BUENO,PERO COMO SIEMPRE SU FUERZA ES TU MANERA DE PRESENTARLO.

----------


## ALEX ALAN

(Mensaje editado por carecer de interes)

----------


## gomobel

Hola

Tengo "la llave" y consigo que funcione en mi mano pero ¿cómo lo hago para "otra" mano?

Saludos

Fernando

----------


## Némesis

En el libro de Moliné (Esto es magia) te lo explica. Por cierto, no sé por qué decís "LA llave" cuando puede ser una cualquiera, siempre y cuando sea cilíndrica.

----------


## gomobel

Vaya... Leo maravillas de ese libro. Tendré que incluirlo en algún pedido próximo.

Un saludo y gracias

Fernando

----------


## trasobo

Yo la compré hará dos años, aunque casi no la he usado. La primera vez que lo hice, mi hermano me lo pilló en seguida (muy listo él!). Así que lo dejé en el cajón.
Quizás tengais razón que en la mano del mago no causa tanto estupor, y lo ideal es que sea el propio espectador quien tenga la llave en la mano y sea él quien la mueva con el poder de su mente.

Si no recuerdo mal, en tiendamagia al comprarla te explicaba el efecto desde las dos posiciones:tanto la del mago, como cuando coge la llave el espectador. Ésta última la intenté una vez y se me resistió bastante, así que por ahora guardadita está a la espera que de que la vuelva a coger, quizás me anime ahora de nuevo...

----------


## Mahatma

La llave es un aparato maravilloso! Es posible tornarla todavia mas impresionante con la utilización de imanes ( ponerla en pie bajo un vaso... mover sobre una mesa etc. ). Es posible hacer el efecto en las manos de los espectadores.

----------

